# Ist mein Allroundbike dafür geeignet?



## Pizzamann007 (6. Februar 2016)

Hi,  hab mir ein Allroundbike gekauft da ich im Flachland lebe lohnt sich kein downhill bike,  aber ich würde doch gerne mal vom Berg fahren ( Winterberg, Wurmberg) .  Ich wollte fragen ob das bike für sowas noch geeignet ist,  ich will keine 3 Meter Sprünge machen,  bin sehr frisch im Geschehen.  

Das bike: Bergamont threesom 6.2 
Gabel hat 150mm federweg 
Dämpfer 120mm?! 

Zum link : www.bergamont.com/de_de/bikes/archive/2012/threesome-62/

Was ist möglich damit ohne das es gefährlich wird?  Ich wiege auch nur 68kg falls das was bedeutet.  

Danke 

Mfg Heinrich


----------



## Pizzamann007 (6. Februar 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (6. Februar 2016)

Geht gar nicht! Das explodiert dir schon im Lift. 26" nehmen die auch gar nicht mehr mit hoch! 

Ganz im Ernst: Wenn du noch nie einen Berg runtergefahren bist, ist das Radl das Letzte, worüber du dir Gedanken machen solltest. Es gibt Leute, die fahren mit Hardtail und Starrgabel Strecken runter, die willst du noch nicht mal zu Fuß gehen. Fang mit den Freeride-Strecken an und taste dich langsam an die schwereren Sachen. Dafür ist das Radl absolut in Ordnung! Fahrtechnik geht über Fahrradtechnik!


----------



## Pizzamann007 (6. Februar 2016)

Also sollte das gehen mit dem bike?  Ich kennen mich so gut wie garnicht aus bzw.  Kenne jetzt keine Strecken die ich in der nähe habe.  Wohne im emsland.  Der erste Satz war Ironie?  xD


----------



## cschaeff (6. Februar 2016)

Kleine Inspiration, was mit 26" Hardtail geht


----------



## cschaeff (6. Februar 2016)

Pizzamann007 schrieb:


> Also sollte das gehen mit dem bike?  Ich kennen mich so gut wie garnicht aus bzw.  Kenne jetzt keine Strecken die ich in der nähe habe.  Wohne im emsland.  Der erste Satz war Ironie?  xD


Das geht absolut mit dem bike. Die viel entscheidendere Frage ist, was du auf dem bike kannst. Langsam rantasten, die freeride-Strecken kann man zu Beginn langsam abrollen und sich behutsam steigern. Falls du richtig Blut geleckt hast, kannst du auch vor Ort einen downhiller ausleihen. 
Probiers aus!


----------



## Chainzuck (6. Februar 2016)

Ja mit deinem Mountainbike kann man von einem Berg runter fahren. 
Wenn du aufgrung der Topografie bei dir zuhause eh keine Erfahrung im bergab fahren hast, wirst dus wohl auch nicht sofort heftig krachen lassen. So macht das Rad erstmal alles mit, die Gefahr geht von dir aus. 
Wo kommen wir hin wenn man zum bergab fahren schon ein downhillrad braucht. Die "Disziplin Downhill" ist nicht mit "bergab fahren" zu verwechseln.


----------



## RetroRider (6. Februar 2016)

Wenn du dich nicht überschätzt und klein anfängst, passt das schon. Ein gut geshapeder Sprung (schreibt man das so?!) belastet das Bike weniger als ein schlechter Radweg. Jedenfalls, solange man keinen Fehler macht.
Fahrtechnik macht einen riesigen Unterschied. Stichworte: Gewichtsverlagerung, Timing, dynamisches Fahren vs. Sack Zement auf'm Sattel, etc.


----------



## Pizzamann007 (6. Februar 2016)

Ok danke   ich werde es dann mal probieren wenn die Saison anfängt,  muss noch Schutz Kleidung kaufen.


----------



## Pizzamann007 (6. Februar 2016)

Wir haben schon paar Wälder da bin ich Rum gefahren und die sind sehr steil aber nur 50meter lang.  Ich dachte ich würde mich am Lift blamieren wenn ich mit so ein Drahtesel aufkreuze xD


----------



## Chainzuck (6. Februar 2016)

Auf keinen Fall. Blamieren würdest du dich,wenn du mit nem teuren Carbon Downhiller auf kreuzt und ihn runter schiebst ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pizzamann007 (6. Februar 2016)

Haha das stimmt


----------



## MTBLA (7. Februar 2016)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Fahrtechnik geht über Fahrradtechnik!


Sag ich auch immer


----------



## DirtyChainz (30. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

ich fahre seit einem Jahr ein Giant Trance 2 Ltd 2015. Bisher hab ich damit ca 800 km auf örtlichen Trails verbracht. So langsam brauche ich aber neue Herausforderungen und will mich an diversen Sprüngen im Wald bzw im Park versuchen. Ich fange natürlich mit kleinen Jumps an und arbeite mich von da weiter vor. Das mache ich auch mit meinem Bike. Grundsätzlich stelle ich mir aber die Frage , ob Bikes mit 160mm Federweg (z.B. Giant Reign) oder mehr für Anfänger in irgend einer Weise *fehlerverzeigender* sind (vor allem bei der Landung) als mein Trance mit einer 140mm 32er Fox Gabel? Das ein größerer Federweg bei großen Sprüngen irgendwann eine Notwendigkeit wird, ist mir natürlich klar. Fahrtechnik geht über Fahrradtechnik seh ich auch ein.  Mich interessiert in erster Linie, ob mich ein dickeres Bike evtl von einer unsauberen Landung davon rollen lässt, wo es mich mit meinem Trance womöglich zerrissen hätte. Die Frage kommt auch nicht aus heiterem Himmel, da ich mir kürzlich beim Biken die Hand gebrochen habe und die Stürze bzw Verletzungen gerne auf ein Minimum begrenzen würde.  Daher spiele ich mit dem Gedanken, auf ein Reign o.ä. zu wechseln 

zu mir

36 Jahre

1,90m

90kg

Giant Trance 2 ltd 2015


----------



## xlacherx (30. Mai 2016)

etihw_rm schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich fahre seit einem Jahr ein Giant Trance 2 Ltd 2015. Bisher hab ich damit ca 800 km auf örtlichen Trails verbracht. So langsam brauche ich aber neue Herausforderungen und will mich an diversen Sprüngen im Wald bzw im Park versuchen. Ich fange natürlich mit kleinen Jumps an und arbeite mich von da weiter vor. Das mache ich auch mit meinem Bike. Grundsätzlich stelle ich mir aber die Frage , ob Bikes mit 160mm Federweg (z.B. Giant Reign) oder mehr für Anfänger in irgend einer Weise *fehlerverzeigender* sind (vor allem bei der Landung) als mein Trance mit einer 140mm 32er Fox Gabel? Das ein größerer Federweg bei großen Sprüngen irgendwann eine Notwendigkeit wird, ist mir natürlich klar. Fahrtechnik geht über Fahrradtechnik seh ich auch ein.  Mich interessiert in erster Linie, ob mich ein dickeres Bike evtl von einer unsauberen Landung davon rollen lässt, wo es mich mit meinem Trance womöglich zerrissen hätte. Die Frage kommt auch nicht aus heiterem Himmel, da ich mir kürzlich beim Biken die Hand gebrochen habe und die Stürze bzw Verletzungen gerne auf ein Minimum begrenzen würde.  Daher spiele ich mit dem Gedanken, auf ein Reign o.ä. zu wechseln
> 
> ...



DAs Trance steckt das schon weg ;-) ich hab meins auch schon gut geknüppelt, wo ich noch gut über 100kg war... 
Und wenn man mit dem "Gravaty-Sport" erst anfängt, springt man in der Regel ja eh nicht die riesen Dinger... 
Abgesehn davon wurde das Trance auch in der EWS gefahren.. und die Jungs nehmen die Kisten mal ganz anders ran ;-)


----------



## DirtyChainz (30. Mai 2016)

xlacherx schrieb:


> DAs Trance steckt das schon weg ;-) ich hab meins auch schon gut geknüppelt, wo ich noch gut über 100kg war...
> Und wenn man mit dem "Gravaty-Sport" erst anfängt, springt man in der Regel ja eh nicht die riesen Dinger...
> Abgesehn davon wurde das Trance auch in der EWS gefahren.. und die Jungs nehmen die Kisten mal ganz anders ran ;-)




Danke für die schnelle Antwort! 
Klar, das Trance steckt einiges weg! Allerdings hat es mich schon ein paarmal bei kleineren Sprüngen zerrissen ohne das ich wusste wie ich das geschafft hab!  Ich frage mich halt, ob ne 36er Gabel, längerer Radstand, mehr Federweg etc. Fahrfehler bis zu einem gewissen Maß  ausgleichen können? Oder merke ich da einfach keinen Unterschied und leg mich so oder so ab!


----------



## xlacherx (30. Mai 2016)

Ich hab zb ne pike im Trance drin.... Da is schon ein gewaltiger Unterschied zur fox 32 evo. Allein schon, weil die fox (finde ich) fast keine Kompression aufbaut.
Die pike hingegen schon. 
Ob man deswegen jetzt besser springen kann, muss jeder selbst für sich wissen . 
Ich denke aber eher dass die Fahrtechnik mehr bringt als eine bessere Gabel. Das Rad wird auf jeden Fall halten. Schwund ist natürlich immer da, aber es wird beim ersten Sprung nicht explodieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (31. Mai 2016)

Bei 90kg ist eine Pike schon deutlich zielsicherer als so eine 32er Gabel,  da fährt das Bike ja von alleine Zickzack. 
Ich finde schon,  dass ein wabbliges Bike einen limitiert. Ich möchte mich sicher fühlen auf einem Bike,  wenn ich Großes vorhab.
Wenn man mehr Übung hat,  gehts dann wieder - aber was richtig stabiles ist bei über 90kg da schon nicht verkehrt.  Ob das nun 140 oder 160fw hat,  ist zweitrangig.


----------



## sun909 (31. Mai 2016)

Bevor du über ein neues Bike nachdenkst, investiere doch mal einen Fuffie in einen Fahrtechnikkurs...

Gibt's auch für Springen etc, dann lernst du direkt die richtige Technik und sparst einige Abflüge 

Grüße


----------



## DirtyChainz (31. Mai 2016)

Danke.


----------



## DirtyChainz (31. Mai 2016)

Das mit dem Kurs ist eh geplant. Ich werde mir nicht einfach ein neues Bike kaufen und dann erwarten, dass ich plötzlich besser fahren kann. Nur Übung macht den Meister. Wenn eine dickere Gabel als meine 32er allerdings die Sicherheit bzw die Stabilität etwas erhöht, wäre das eine Überlegung wert. Stürzen werde ich weiterhin auch trotzdem noch häufig genug.


----------



## killerschnauze (31. Mai 2016)

So schlecht sind die 32ger Gabeln sicherlich nicht wie es hier immer propagiert wird. Als Laie wirst du den Unterschied sicherlich nicht merken.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (31. Mai 2016)

Der Unterschied ist sogar enorm, merkt man besonders beim Bremsen...


----------



## Chainzuck (31. Mai 2016)

Also die Gabel limitiert dich beim springen eher nicht durch ihre 32mm Standrohre. 
Aber sonst aufm Trail, ist die vlt nicht so präzise.


----------



## Pilatus (31. Mai 2016)

Den Steifigkeitsunterschied zwischen einer 32er Fox und einer Pike merkt man mit 90kg auf jeden Fall. Das soll nicht heißen, dass man mit einer 32er keinen Spaß im Park haben kann.

ein dickeres Fahrrad ist grundsätzlich natürlich fehlerverzeihender durch das plus an Federweg und der damit eingehenden flacheren Geometrie.
Ob es ausreicht dich vorm Stürzen zu bewaren wäre zum herrausfinden. du kannst dir ja mal einen Downhiller leihen für einen Tag. dann siehst diu was möglich ist. 

und kaufst dir dann direkt einen


----------



## DirtyChainz (31. Mai 2016)

Danke für die schnellen Tipps! Sobald die Hand verheilt ist, werde ich mich mal um ein Testbike bemühen sofern es sowas in Koblenz irgendwo zu leihen gibt.


----------



## DrMo (2. Juni 2016)

Pizzamann007 schrieb:


> Also sollte das gehen mit dem bike?  Ich kennen mich so gut wie garnicht aus bzw.  Kenne jetzt keine Strecken die ich in der nähe habe.  Wohne im emsland.  Der erste Satz war Ironie?  xD



Hi Pizzamann, bist du dir sicher das Mountainbiken im absoluten Flachland das richtige Hobby ist? 
Wie oft kannst du denn in geeignetem Gelände üben um besser zu werden?

Überlege mal, ob ein BMX o.ä. nicht öfter Fahrspaß vor Ort bringt,
oder irgendwas zum Tourenfahren.

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergbube (6. Juni 2016)

Ich fahr mit meinem Spectral 140/140 auch in Parks usw und bisher war es noch lange nicht am Limit. Fahr dein Bike erst mal und mach einen Kurs, denn dieser ist Gold wert und bewahrt dich vor vielen Fehlern


----------



## Wayne68 (7. Juni 2016)

ich muss immer schmunzeln wenn die 32er gabeln als quasi unfahrbar hingestellt werden.habe die ganzen entwicklungen/gabeln seit ca 1995 beobachtet.natürlich sind die teile immer besser geworden.die dämpfung,ansprechverhalten usw das alles ist natürlich besser geworden.keine frage.ich möchte heute auch keine mag 21 mehr fahren.damals zb war es mit das beste.1996 am gardasse.gleiche trails wie heute,aber eine mag 21 mit 63 mm federweg.das war stand der technik.hat das spass gemacht ? weh getan in den knochen hats allemal.

das aber aktuelle 32 er gabeln so dargestellt werden das sie sich wie spaghetti verwinden halte ich für extrem überzogen dargestellt.
natürlich merke ich einen unterschied bez steifigkeit 32 vs 34 oder 36.keine frage.

nur sooo extrem und dramatisch wie hier im forum manche darstellen ist es bei weitem nicht.
man spürt es...ja.aber nicht dramatisch.
den unterschied zwischen meiner 2015 pike und einer dt swiss xmm ist schon leicht spürbar.aber nicht so sehr wie hier immer propagiert.

meine meinung.

achso....ich wiege ca 86 kg


----------



## JoeArschtreter (7. Juni 2016)

der unterschied ist sehr wohl dramatisch wenn man immer nur 40er oder 36er fährt und dann auf einmal mit ner 32 auf die gleiche art fahren möchte...


----------



## Dagnarus (7. Juni 2016)

Wayne68 schrieb:


> ich muss immer schmunzeln wenn die 32er gabeln als quasi unfahrbar hingestellt werden.habe die ganzen entwicklungen/gabeln seit ca 1995 beobachtet.natürlich sind die teile immer besser geworden.die dämpfung,ansprechverhalten usw das alles ist natürlich besser geworden.keine frage.ich möchte heute auch keine mag 21 mehr fahren.damals zb war es mit das beste.1996 am gardasse.gleiche trails wie heute,aber eine mag 21 mit 63 mm federweg.das war stand der technik.hat das spass gemacht ? weh getan in den knochen hats allemal.
> 
> das aber aktuelle 32 er gabeln so dargestellt werden das sie sich wie spaghetti verwinden halte ich für extrem überzogen dargestellt.
> natürlich merke ich einen unterschied bez steifigkeit 32 vs 34 oder 36.keine frage.
> ...



Leg mal ein paar Kilo drauf auf die Hüften und du merkst den Unterschied 
Wenn ich (110kg ich + Rucksack und Radl) bergab bremsen muss beginnt die Gabel in Fahrtrichtung (32 Fox und XC30 RS) ziemlich stark zu verwinden. 
Bei Leichtgewichten wird das nicht so arg sein, allerdings kann da die Gabel an sich nix dafür, die ist schon fein


----------



## allsummerlong (17. Juni 2016)

etihw_rm schrieb:


> Das mit dem Kurs ist eh geplant. Ich werde mir nicht einfach ein neues Bike kaufen und dann erwarten, dass ich plötzlich besser fahren kann. Nur Übung macht den Meister. Wenn eine dickere Gabel als meine 32er allerdings die Sicherheit bzw die Stabilität etwas erhöht, wäre das eine Überlegung wert. Stürzen werde ich weiterhin auch trotzdem noch häufig genug.



Mit viel Federweg kann man natürlich mehr abfangen, was das Ganze für den Fahrer softer macht ..... Mit nem leichteren Rad und weniger Federweg bekommst du aber auch ein besseres Gefühl wie du dich von der Technik her anpassen musst..... so fährst du automatisch noch aktiver, als wenn du nur über alles drüberbügeln würdest.


----------



## Burnhard (21. Juni 2016)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> der unterschied ist sehr wohl dramatisch wenn man immer nur 40er oder 36er fährt und dann auf einmal mit ner 32 auf die gleiche art fahren möchte...



Nö! Bin lange ne 40ty gefahren, dann ne Dorado die wohl weniger Verwindungssteif ist als ne 32 Gabel und jetzt ne 34er.
Verwindungssteifigkeit merkt man kaum und weniger Bremssteifigkeit ist alles andere als drastisch... 
Mit 68kg ist ne 32er Gabel sicher wie der Rest des Bikes in Ordnung.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (21. Juni 2016)

Ka wie du fährst aber meine Oma würde wohl auch keinen Unterschied feststellen...


----------



## weisser_rausch (24. Juni 2016)

also ich sag mal so. Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht dass es vor allem gerade am Anfang Sinn macht, wenn man noch nicht über viel Fahrtechnik verfügt, mit nicht zu vuel Federweg zu hantieren, denn das schult nicht gerade den Blick für richtige Linienwahl, sauberes fahren und Fahrtechnik. Du ballerst einfach irgendwo drüber und machst Dir weniger Gedanken.
Ich fahre auch heute immer noch bewußt manchmal mit 100 mm vorne udn 90 mm hinten auf nem 26", damit man was zu tun hat, bei sauberer fahrtechnik bleibt und nicht nur einfach -wie man es mit 29" und viel Federweg, flacher Lenkwinkel machen kann, irgendwie irgendwo runterfährt, auch wenn man mal die Linie verhauen hat und die anderen dann sagen, jaja, Du mit dem 29" fährst eh ne ganz andere Linie.

Ich denke auch, dass man am Anfang noch nicht so in die bereiche fährt, dass es wirklich relevant ist, ob man 32mm Gabeln oder mehr hat. Dies wird erst dann relevant, wenn Du schnell technische Passagen fährst oder fettere Sprünge machst.


----------



## Nextgeneration (6. Juli 2016)

Mit nur 100mm Federweg kann das passieren:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (6. Juli 2016)

naja für mich sieht das so aus, wie wenn er mit dem Vorderrad weg gerutscht ist, bzw eingelenkt hat, und dann wo hängen geblieben ist. Das schafft man in der Konstelation auch mit 200mm


----------



## Nextgeneration (6. Juli 2016)

Nee da war eine Wurzel....


----------



## xlacherx (6. Juli 2016)

Nextgeneration schrieb:


> Nee da war eine Wurzel....


aha... und mit 100mm kann man also nicht über wurzen fahren? ;-)


----------



## Nextgeneration (6. Juli 2016)

Siehste doch


----------



## GravityFan (7. Juli 2016)

@Nextgeneration:
Ich hoffe, dass der TE deine Ironie erkennt.
@Pizzamann007:
Aufs Maul legen kannst du dich auch mit 300mm Federweg von ner MX-Maschine. Als Anfänger hilft aber wenig Federweg und Hardtail am meisten um zu spüren was funktioniert und was nicht. Ich sehe immer wieder viel zu viele "krasse Endurofahrer" auf 160mm Bikes die eine dermaßen schlechte Technik draufhaben, dass die Räder schon an ihre Grenzen kommen, obwohl man das ganze locker auch mit nem CC-Hardtail flüssiger und schneller fahren könnte.


----------



## xlacherx (7. Juli 2016)

Jop das Stimmt @GravityFan Wobei man sagen muss, dass n Fully nem anfänger auch Sicherheit bieten kann. Fahrtechnik lernt man aber durch aus mit weniger Federweg besser, da man lernt, sauberer zu fahren. Ich sehs bei mir immer. Allein schon der unterschied Enduro - Downhiller. Beim Enduro überleg ich doch ab und an wo ich wie fahr, beim Downhiller bin ich meinst schon irgendwo drüber gescheppert, bevor ich nachgedacht hab  

Und das mit den 100mm ist hofentlich wirklich nur ironie... ansonstens verkauf deine MTB´s und leg dir n Rennrad zu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chainzuck (7. Juli 2016)

Aufm hardtail lernen ist schon gut. Besonders als junger Mensch.
Ein selbst reflektierter sportlicher erwachsener kann aber auch auf nem Downhill/Enduro Bike ne gute Technik lernen.
Vorausgesetzt man ist ehrlich zu sich selbst und arbeitet bewusst dann.
Vielen reicht es halt einfach sich fest zu halten, die wollen gar nicht besser werden, sondern Spaß am "drüber brettern" haben.
Deswegen find ich "viel Federweg=schlechte Fahrtechnik" zu pauschal.
Es sei denn man ist 6 Jahre alt, dann geht man BMX racen und turnen und zieht dann wenn man groß genug ist alle ab ;-)


----------



## mef (7. Juli 2016)

Pizzamann007 schrieb:


> Was ist möglich damit ohne das es gefährlich wird? Ich wiege auch nur 68kg falls das was bedeutet.


bin selber lange mit einem 130er gt sensor expert in winterberg unterwegs gewesen bei einem gewicht rdy to race von ~100kg und das bei agressiven Fahrstil. hat das bike problemlos mit gemacht, was man aber merkt ist das der verschleiß klar steigt da das bike dafür nicht gemacht ist. aber grade wenn du sagst das du noch nicht lange fährst und somit vermutlich noch nicht schnell unterwegs bist sollte das meiner meinung nach kein problem sein. aber eine kettenführung würde ich dir klar empfehlen


----------



## Nextgeneration (7. Juli 2016)

Natürlich war bei mir Ironie im Spiel .Ich bin der mit der Kamera dahinter


----------

